# Surfactants



## Miha Engblom (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello soapmakers 
I am planning to make some shampoo and I can not decide on what surfactant I should use. Here is the list of the ones I could buy : Betaine, Kokosglucosid, Sodium Coco Sulfate (SCS), Decylglucoside-Collagentensid, Plantapon ® SF, Sodium Cocoyl isethionate (SCI), Dermofeel ® G 10 LW, SLSA - Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## lsg (Apr 9, 2014)

Plantapon LGS Sorb, Cocoamidpropyl  Betaine and SCI makes a great shampoo combination.  SCI flakes are a little hard to melt, but I use a coffee grinder to grind them up fine and melt in the other surfactants.  I use the microwave.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Apr 13, 2014)

Decyl glycosude and coco betaine are mild enough. There's also a surfactant called foaming soy, sold from Ingredients to Die For. All of these, while lab synthesized, are still naturally derived from plants. 

For the record though, this is a Liquid Soap forum, made from lye and fatty acids. Not for products made from surfactants. Your best bet for info is to hit up the Making Skincare blog website.


----------



## seven (Apr 15, 2014)

i use coco betaine for my shampoo, and only that. i've no complaints so far. i also do an acv rinse afterwards. it leaves my hair is soft and shiny.


----------

